

Tips For Keeping Up With iOS Development - discovr
http://stuartkhall.com/posts/tips-for-keeping-up-with-ios-development

======
joshavant
It's also worthwhile to watch the WWDC 'recap' videos for a given category or
framework every year. These usually include discussion about Apple's reasoning
for the changes they've introduced and suggestions about where the
categories/frameworks may be going.

~~~
discovr
Yep great one, I missed that all together. Thanks!

